# My latest scroll work.



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I cut a piece to enter in this year's local fair. I cut it from 1/4" thick red oak and then built a custom walnut frame with maple splines to put it in. The piece took second place to a simple bowl. I was kind of curious as to why it would take 2nd place so I inquired. It turns out, that the judges thought that it was cut by laser and not scroll saw so they bumped it down to 2nd place. I guess I should take it as a compliment that I've hone my skill enough that they though a computer guided machine did the work. There's always next year.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I hope it was a nice bowl because that's absolutely gorgeous! Fantastic work mate!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

WeebyWoodWorker said:


> I hope it was a nice bowl because that's absolutely gorgeous! Fantastic work mate!


It was a very simple bowl. Really nothing special but they didn't want to give the 1st place to me because they thought it was a laser cutting. Oh well. The guy who turned the bowl was happy.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice, as usual, Ken!

David


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İts perfec and amazing good job Kenbo...i love cats family tiger lion puma leopar wild Cat street Cat its no difference for me...

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## wannabewoodsmen (Oct 26, 2017)

Can you post some close ups of the details? It looks amazing!!


----------



## UnleveledDesigns (Oct 16, 2017)

*indeed, close up*



wannabewoodsmen said:


> Can you post some close ups of the details? It looks amazing!!


I second this.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't think most lasers can cut THAT BEAUTIFUL!!!!! GREAT job Kenbo!!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words on the project guys. Here are some close up shots showing a few details. Sorry for the glare but it's hard to get a good photo when the project is behind glass now.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

They should have given you first place plus, that takes some serious patience and talent, beautiful!


----------



## wannabewoodsmen (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for the close ups, great work Kenbo. The details are amazing!


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous!

Thanks for sharing that and making me so jealous LOL!


----------



## jcmervine (Oct 18, 2017)

Wow. I am super impressed and inspired to hone my skills. That is truly amazing. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I would have given you a First Prize Vote! Incredible Workmanship! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice, you have more patience than I do


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

I've done some scrolling in my time, but that is incredible work, well done.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> Thanks for the kind words on the project guys. Here are some close up shots showing a few details. Sorry for the glare but it's hard to get a good photo when the project is behind glass now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 321938
> ...


I know this is an older thread but I ran across this while searching for other stuff and was amazed. This is absolutely gorgeous and I had no idea a person could do something like this with a scroll saw. If I saw this any other place but here I would have had serious doubts about how it was made.
BRAVO!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mikhail2400 said:


> I know this is an older thread but I ran across this while searching for other stuff and was amazed. This is absolutely gorgeous and I had no idea a person could do something like this with a scroll saw. If I saw this any other place but here I would have had serious doubts about how it was made.
> BRAVO!!!!!!!



Thank you very much. Anyone could do it really. It just takes a lot of practice.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

The same judges served as referees for the Rams/Saints game. 

I have heard several stories from people whose craftsmanship was so high that the judges "assumed" that the work was done in an "unfair" way and were downgraded accordingly. I am surprised about how well everyone seems to take it in stride. Protesting would be career limiting, I assume.

What I don't understand is why didn't the judges ask how it was made, if they weren't sure? Shame on them.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Tool Agnostic said:


> The same judges served as referees for the Rams/Saints game.
> 
> I have heard several stories from people whose craftsmanship was so high that the judges "assumed" that the work was done in an "unfair" way and were downgraded accordingly. I am surprised about how well everyone seems to take it in stride. Protesting would be career limiting, I assume.
> 
> What I don't understand is why didn't the judges ask how it was made, if they weren't sure? Shame on them.


The judging is done behind the scenes and the judges don't know the maker of the piece until after the judging is complete. That way, there can't be any bias but it also makes it so that they can't ask the maker questions because they don't know who the maker is. Clear as mud. :vs_laugh:
I guess the better question to ask is, why do they allow folks to judge a competition if they have no knowledge of the methods with which the entered articles are made? It's really nothing to be upset about. After all, they think I'm a computer controlled machine so that's a compliment. Protesting? Not worth it. I do my woodworking for me and I personally love the piece. It would have been nice to have a first place ribbon on it, but looking at the work and getting pleasure out of it is good enough for me. (maybe next year I will enter a CNC piece and see what place it gets. :wink


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Kenbo, Your First Place in my mind! Any new projects?


----------



## awsum55 (Aug 28, 2018)

Your work is always amazing. The blades you use must look like 4lb. test fishing line.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Kenbo, Your First Place in my mind! Any new projects?


Thanks for the compliment, I appreciate it. I am currently in the tail end of renovating my kitchen so that has been my project since November. Once all that settles down and I can relax a bit, I am planning on starting another model build. I have one in mind and it's pretty extensive so you can definitely look for that in the next few weeks. I am not sure how long it will take but I don't think it will be a quick one that's for sure.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

awsum55 said:


> Your work is always amazing. The blades you use must look like 4lb. test fishing line.


I use a #2/0 spiral blade for these intricate ones and they are more like 8lb test fishing line. :vs_laugh: 4 lb would just be ridiculous. :vs_laugh:
Thank you for the kind words.


----------

